
Securing AWS CLI Credentials on macOS with LastPass CLI - paulgalow
https://paulgalow.com/securing-aws-credentials-macos-lastpass/
======
paulgalow
I have written a blog on how to secure your AWS CLI credentials on macOS using
LastPass CLI. Hope this is of use to someone else.

